# Those dirty rings



## fer_de_lance (Jan 27, 2014)

I have a heavily embossed 1890ish beer bottle that has some minor inside stain and 3 ugly wear rings, one on the neck,one just above and another below the shoulder. Is there a method other than tumbling that can remove wear rings?                                                                           Tim


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jan 27, 2014)

that is often referred to as " case wear " . it occurs as the bottle is used and reused andbounces around in the case as it is transported back and forth to the bottler. there is very little that can be done to remove it that will not impact the integrity of the bottle.


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 28, 2014)

Clear nail polish?


----------



## antlerman23 (Jan 31, 2014)

oil could help, but it makes for a slick bottle


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 1, 2014)

A buffing wheel and compound on slow works but leaves a shiny ring in it's place. Once the ring is gone you can go over the whole thing though. Just be careful of the speed, friction heat can crack it.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Feb 14, 2014)

Hello Tim,    Here is a picture of your bottle after I removed the case wear,  one more day on the inside and I will ship it back to you on Monday.


----------



## fer_de_lance (Feb 14, 2014)

Kevin, This is why I support A-B.net, excellent forum because of it's members.              Thank you,                   Tim


----------



## lblackvelvet (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks Tim,    It was more work than I thought it would be !!   But It was worth it to repair a great bottle like yours and still keep the embossing close to what it was when I started working on the bottle.  Thanks,  Kevin...


----------



## fer_de_lance (Feb 21, 2014)

the eagle has landed. case wear is where? couldn't be happier with the results. whatever the process is it did the trick without leaving the tell tell signs of tumbling. my Iphone is a poor excuse for a camera but this bird really shines even through it's lens. Great job, thanks Kevin.                                                                                  Tim    [attachment=EAGLE1.JPG] w[attachment=EAGLE2.JPG] [attachment=EAGLE.JPG]


----------



## lblackvelvet (Feb 21, 2014)

Your welcome Tim,     It wasn't the tumbling that removed the case wear, it was several hours of hand work that removed the case wear and  then covering the embossing for the first two tumbles to maintain the bold embossing you so wanted to remain as close to original as possible. That is one large bottle that I had to make adjustments to my stopples and canisters to accommodate the larger bottle. This didn't happen the first try!! My nerves were shot before I finished your bottle to my satisfaction. It may be a while before I take on another project like that!! Anyhow, I am glad that you are happy with the results.   Thanks for the opportunity to repair a beautiful bottle back to as close to original as I could.   Kevin....


----------



## epackage (Feb 21, 2014)

Nice job Kev, looks great...


----------



## andy volkerts (Feb 22, 2014)

Now that is what a successful tumble is all about!! great job, and a beautiful beer! If you should take your show on the road it will be a great success! many happy tumbling hours Kevin.........Andy


----------



## lblackvelvet (Feb 23, 2014)

Thank you Andy for the gracious compliment!!  It was more of a challenge removing the case wear and blending the areas in than I expected. Tumbling was the easy part.  I have only a few amber bottles in my collection but now I see how nice they look when tumbled,  I will be looking for some more to add to my collection.  Thanks again.   Kevin..


----------



## lblackvelvet (Mar 19, 2014)

Hello Tim,      I am almost finished with your Crescent bottle.  Sorry it has taken me so long, I am tumbling the inside slow due to the elongated bubbles in the shoulder and neck area.  Here is a picture of the outside that is completed, I will be tumbling the inside for one more Day and hope to ship it back on Friday.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 20, 2014)

Looks good, nice job. LEON.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Mar 20, 2014)

Thank you Leon........


----------



## bottlerocket (Mar 20, 2014)

WOW that looks really great. Nice job!


----------



## lblackvelvet (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks bottlerocket,   I enjoy repairing bottles like this one.


----------

